# James Ng's Art - Imperial Steamworks



## koncept (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi everyone at En World

I am a freelance artist speicalizing in art for games both paper and electronic. Anyways, thought I would post some work from my personal series as a way of introducing myself.
Thanks in advance for looking, and any comments and crit is more then welcomed!

*Update Oct 15 2010:* Finally a new piece to add to my series, titled "Key Keeper". Ive added it below. Thanks for looking: )

*More Artwork* and *Prints* for sale on my website: James Ng Art: News 

Key Keeper
The recently deceased key keeper and his pet cats had the responsibility of organizing all the keys and locks for the imperial dungeon. With the keeper gone, no one except his pets could pair the thousands of keys to their corresponding lock, but the feline family refused to go to work without their master. The Imperial Inventor, with permission from the court, reanimated the keeper's skeleton with steam engines to keep the loyal pets satisfied until they find a better solution. The skeletal remains of the eldest cat was also been reanimated to serve as a pack leader and a mobile key cutting machine.






Imperial Airship
The Empress's airship is big enough to block out the sun as it approaches a village. Leaving massive air pollution in its wake, it demonstrates the awesome power and corruption of the Imperial family. 





Imperial Sheriff
The famed Sheriff of the Imperial City is practical, loyal, and has a strong sense of justice. He is also known for his fearsome metallic arm, the Iron Kirin.





Night Patrol
Assassins and thieves that dare to enter the forbidden palace would be wise to avoid the night patrol. Stepping into the circle of light generated by the patrol robot will not only cause the ferocious steam hound to attack, but will also set off the gong and baton alarm that summons more guards to deal with any intruders swiftly.





Immortal Empress
Inspired by the Empress Dowager Ci Xi who ruled over the Qing Dynasty for nearly 50 years. The Immortal Empress, though she is now over a century old and has a head full of grey hair, still looks young and survives by staying permanently attached to the massive life support surging into her golden throne. She becomes part of this floating machine that she is attached to, being almighty and almost haunting.





Imperial Inventor
Inspired by the Empress Dowager Ci Xi who ruled over the Qing Dynasty for nearly 50 years. The Immortal Empress, though she is now over a century old and has a head full of grey hair, still looks young and survives by staying permanently attached to the massive life support surging into her golden throne. She becomes part of this floating machine that she is attached to, being almighty and almost haunting.





Harvester
Cuts and waters crops with ease. A steam driven mix between a tractor, a robot, and multiple farming tools, the Harvester is the ultimate farming solution.





Bridal Carriage
In traditional Chinese marriage, it is customary for the groom to send a carriage to carry the bride from her family home to his. The day and very hour of a marriage are important and are often decided by a fortune teller for it is believed that joining on a bad hour would bring a horrible future for the couple. Being late for the sacred hour is considered to be a disaster for the whole family. Skilled mechanists have combined a traditional bridal carriage with the power of the steam engine to ensure the timely arrival of the bride, all the while displaying the wealth of the family. 





Court Band
In the past, skilled artists and performers were invited into the forbidden palace to perform in court, but this created a risk of assassins in disguise. There was also a problem with performances being too suggestive for the conservative traditions of the noble family. With the dawn of the steam dynasty, almost all court performers have been replaced by steam powered dolls.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the night patrol and the immortal empress. And the airship would make such a wonderful set piece for an action scene. (More like an action _act_, really, since you'd need a while to use the whole thing.)

Great stuff. The _only_ complaint I could possibly give is that you don't have more color work on your website.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 23, 2010)

Excellent artwork!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 23, 2010)

excellent


----------



## koncept (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Guys : )


----------



## Nytmare (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm wondering, is the Harvester from a different project?

I love it all, especially the Night Patrol, but the Harvester seems to have so many "modern" influences in it, it pulls the rest of the set from what feels like an imperial steam-punk setting into a more post-industrial-revolution-retro-steampunk kind of thing.


----------



## Meatboy (Jul 5, 2010)

I really want a setting book for this. Such a crazy awesome concept with wonderful art. Though I agree with Nytmare that the harvester is a big stylistic departure from the others.


----------



## krate (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! Awesome work. I especially like the Empress. Very cool stuff.


----------



## koncept (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi again all!

Finally a new piece to add to my series, titled "Key Keeper". Ive added it to the first post as well to keep things organized.


Thanks Krate, Meatboy and Nytmare. Ya you are right about the harvester being a bit different in style. It was my second painting in the series, and the style wasnt really set in stone yet.


Key Keeper
The recently deceased key keeper and his pet cats had the responsibility of organizing all the keys and locks for the imperial dungeon. With the keeper gone, no one except his pets could pair the thousands of keys to their corresponding lock, but the feline family refused to go to work without their master. The Imperial Inventor, with permission from the court, reanimated the keeper's skeleton with steam engines to keep the loyal pets satisfied until they find a better solution. The skeletal remains of the eldest cat was also been reanimated to serve as a pack leader and a mobile key cutting machine.


----------



## almeidafreak (Nov 1, 2010)

You're awesome. Just-plain-awesome.

Congratulations, it's a rare talent you have, I'm really impressed. And thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## koncept (Nov 2, 2010)

almeidafreak: Thanks alot : ) got big plans for the next painting, hoping to get some freetime to work on it asap


----------



## Morrus (Nov 5, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sapiento (Nov 11, 2010)

Excellent pictures, great imagination!


----------

